# Cage critique/ suggestions



## mike jonesss (Aug 5, 2017)

hello everyone! I'm the proud new owner of an argentine b&w tegu. I picked up my little female at an expo a couple of weeks ago and was able to build her home over the weekend. Although I'm not new to reptiles, I am new to the tegus. For her enclosure I made it 8ftx3ftx3ft made out of melamine. I used silicone in every crack to hold in humidity and also cut 2 holes in the back for ventilation( I covered them with air vent covers). I know most people use cypress for the substrate however I used a coco fiber/ coco mulch mix Which was recommended by the vendor I purchased her from. I used cement bricks under a 150 watt Che to create a basking spot which stays right around 100degrees. A also used small pieces of slate and cork to create some hides and the cool side of her enclosure stays around 70-75degrees. For the uvb I have the 48" reptisun 10.0 which is on a timer for a 12 hour cycle. I plan on adding a fogger/mister to keep the humidity up but until then I have been misting her enclosure 1-2 times a day keeping the humidity between 70 and 80 percent. Ive fed her raw ground turkey which i dusted with a small amount of calcium and I was able to get her to eat a little of, but not very much. I also tried fruits and veggies and she wasn't interested at all. She always buries herself and hides for 95% of the day. does anyone have suggestions on anything I need to add or change in order to have a happy and healthy tegu? Any tips for a new owner? 


 

 Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 5, 2017)

mike jonesss said:


> hello everyone! I'm the proud new owner of an argentine b&w tegu. I picked up my little female at an expo a couple of weeks ago and was able to build her home over the weekend. Although I'm not new to reptiles, I am new to the tegus. For her enclosure I made it 8ftx3ftx3ft made out of melamine. I used silicone in every crack to hold in humidity and also cut 2 holes in the back for ventilation( I covered them with air vent covers). I know most people use cypress for the substrate however I used a coco fiber/ coco mulch mix Which was recommended by the vendor I purchased her from. I used cement bricks under a 150 watt Che to create a basking spot which stays right around 100degrees. A also used small pieces of slate and cork to create some hides and the cool side of her enclosure stays around 70-75degrees. For the uvb I have the 48" reptisun 10.0 which is on a timer for a 12 hour cycle. I plan on adding a fogger/mister to keep the humidity up but until then I have been misting her enclosure 1-2 times a day keeping the humidity between 70 and 80 percent. Ive fed her raw ground turkey which i dusted with a small amount of calcium and I was able to get her to eat a little of, but not very much. I also tried fruits and veggies and she wasn't interested at all. She always buries herself and hides for 95% of the day. does anyone have suggestions on anything I need to add or change in order to have a happy and healthy tegu? Any tips for a new owner? View attachment 12204 View attachment 12205 Thanks in advance!!!


Welcome and congrats on a new tegu. Be sure that the basking temp is 110-115F. Place a freshly-worn shirt with sweat in its hide.


----------



## mike jonesss (Aug 5, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Welcome and congrats on a new tegu. Be sure that the basking temp is 110-115F. Place a freshly-worn shirt with sweat in its hide.



Thank you! I wish she would come out of her hide more so I could enjoy watching her but I know I have to be patient! lol I know it takes time for them to settle in especially since She's been moved a second time in about 2 weeks since I've had her ( from a small 55gallon to her new home). Is there a batter option than the Che to achieve a higher temperature? I have an incondescent basking light as well but it's not as hot as the Che. Maybe use both next to each other?


----------



## Kay (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice! Looks great! Wish mine looked this nice but I tried my best LOL. I don't have any tip as I will also be a new owner. ( I have a beardie at the moment) I am still waiting for my Tegu to hatch. Well good luck with everything!


----------



## mike jonesss (Aug 7, 2017)

Kay said:


> Nice! Looks great! Wish mine looked this nice but I tried my best LOL. I don't have any tip as I will also be a new owner. ( I have a beardie at the moment) I am still wait for my Tegu to hatch. Well good luck with everything!


Thanks a lot! I'm very pleased with the way it turned out as this was my first attempt at building an enclosure. And beardies are awesome that was my first reptile! Hopefully you will get your little tegu soon! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Joba (Oct 23, 2017)

I think it looks really great! Good luck with her.


----------

